# Positive Result From ACS



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi

I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 262112 ICT Security Specialist under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.

Time line:

Applied online: 11-July-2010
Case Finalized: 30th July 2010
Result Received(by post): 16th August 2010
Case Managed By: Rachal Underhill

Thanks a lot for all your co-operation specially ANG(anj1976) for her valuable suggestion. I got lots of helpful information in this forum which gave me the confidence to do my assessment without any agent. 

Now I am preparing for IELTS and waiting for state to declare their SOL.


----------



## miltonkhulna (Aug 10, 2010)

polashbu said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 262112 ICT Security Specialist under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> ...


Dear Polash

congrats... go ahead.

milton


----------



## beetle (Apr 8, 2010)

polashbu said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 262112 ICT Security Specialist under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

Did you get a registered post no. ? My status says 'Finalized', but I don't see a reg. post no.

--
beetle


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Congratulations

wish u luck for ielts.. search the forum fr the same.. ielts has been discussed a lot in the past..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

polashbu said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 262112 ICT Security Specialist under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> ...


Congratulations... get set with IELTS and DIAC application..


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

polashbu said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 262112 ICT Security Specialist under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> ...


congrat


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

beetle said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Did you get a registered post no. ? My status says 'Finalized', but I don't see a reg. post no.
> 
> ...


yes i got the registered post no.
it took 1 week after the status change to "Case Finalized".


----------



## sanjaygupta18 (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats Polashbu!

Did you provide employer reference letter with ACS application or Statutory Declaration?
-Sanjay


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

sanjaygupta18 said:


> Congrats Polashbu!
> 
> Did you provide employer reference letter with ACS application or Statutory Declaration?
> -Sanjay


i used employee reference letter from my supervisor and from HR.


----------



## kamaljeet.2006 (Aug 13, 2010)

*query on ACS and IELTS?*

Hi,

Can we apply for ACS before we take IELTS?
If yes, How much time do we have to take IELTS?

Thanks in Advance,
KJ


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

kamaljeet.2006 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we apply for ACS before we take IELTS?
> If yes, How much time do we have to take IELTS?
> ...



Yes you can apply ACS without your IELTS.They clearly mention that in their PASA Form "The ACS does not require English language proficiency test results."

please visit the following link to know details about the Assessment.

(ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community).


you need your IELTS result when you will apply to state (if u require and some state like Victoria does not require IELTS ).DIAC need IELTS result when you will initiate the application.


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

kamaljeet.2006 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we apply for ACS before we take IELTS?
> If yes, How much time do we have to take IELTS?
> ...


without passed ielts score you will be declined by DIAC for sure.


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

wow, way to go Polashbu!


----------



## mihiri (Aug 10, 2010)

*hi*

After that how many days did it take for the letter to come to u. ?

Thanks and Regards



polashbu said:


> yes i got the registered post no.
> it took 1 week after the status change to "Case Finalized".


----------



## TLee (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations! I also need to apply for ACS assessement for ICT Security Specialist 262112, may I get some advise from you what did you put in your reference regarding your job description?


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it will not be wise decision to do the assessment for ICT Security Specialist 262112 because so far 4 state declared their SOL and only in Australian Capital Territory list the job is listed and their IELTS requirements is 7 in each brand.

Now I am bit worried about my assessment on 262112 and still hoping that other state will keep that in their SOL list otherwise I have to do re-assessment on other matching job(if there any).

However if you still wants to do assessment on 262112, here I can share my exp with you.
I give details of my each job responsibilities. My focus area was
1.	active directory,
2.	exchange 2007,
3.	cluster fileserver,
4.	ISA server 2004, 
5.	McAfee Antivirus Servers.
6.	policy and guide line, 
7.	security awareness
8.	Secured Wi-Fi Network,LAN & WAN
9.	Backup

I also give brief idea about my 2 successful project that includes exchange server migration 2003 to 2007 and compete IT setup for another sister concern.

Hope this will help you to write your reference letter.




TLee said:


> Congratulations! I also need to apply for ACS assessement for ICT Security Specialist 262112, may I get some advise from you what did you put in your reference regarding your job description?


----------



## TLee (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your kind advise! 

I saw another comment from the Internet saying that it's better to include some job descritpions of "Computer Systems Auditor ASCO 2231-21" (which is the corresponding code for ICT Seucrity Specialist under previous ASCO) in reference letter. Do you think his suggestion is valid?


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

its sounds logical to me to include *some *job descriptions of Computer Systems Auditor.

BTW victoria include "ICT Seucrity Specialist" in their December OCCUPATION LIST.



TLee said:


> Thanks a lot for your kind advise!
> 
> I saw another comment from the Internet saying that it's better to include some job descritpions of "Computer Systems Auditor ASCO 2231-21" (which is the corresponding code for ICT Seucrity Specialist under previous ASCO) in reference letter. Do you think his suggestion is valid?


----------

